# EHU And Control Panel



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Having just arrived home from a nice trip to Braemar and beyond, I am about to connect my MH to the mains. I normally switch the control panel on after I have done this, but is it necessary? Will the battery charger work without switching on the control panel?

Any advice would be appreciated.

Dave


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Dave, it depends on the age of the vehicle and what system is fittted to it? If you can advise,hopefully I can provide the correct information.

Best regards

Ian S


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Ian

Thanks for your prompt reply, my MH is 2009 and the control panel is as in image. I know that when it is connected and the control panel is switched on it charges both batteries. Appreciate your help.

Dave


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Dave, I will check tomorrow and post a responce.



Ian


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Ian

I think the control panel is the NE 222!

Dave


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Dave the control panel will charge the battery whilst switched off. The main difference is that the priority is reversed ie with the panel off the vehicle battery is charged first and then after a number of hours the leisure battery is charged. With the panel on then the leisure battery recieves the charge first then the vehicle.

I hope this helps? But if you have any other questions then please ask away and before anyone asks no I do t k ow next weeks lottery numbers?


Best regards

Ian S


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Ian

Thank you very much for your help. No lottery numbers, but which horse is going to win the 6.45 at Pontefract?

Dave


----------

